# what does megan good do for glowing skin?



## Ladymax (May 5, 2011)




----------



## californiaEstie (Oct 7, 2011)

It looks like she has good genes, a great skincare routine, creamy foundation, and lots of highlighters.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 7, 2011)

californiaEstie said:


> It looks like she has *good genes*, a great skincare routine, creamy foundation, and lots of highlighters.


	she definitely has good genes. I've always thought she was gorgeous!


----------



## californiaEstie (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah her bone structure is flawless to me!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking it has something to do with good genes too because I was just looking at this movie with both her and her sister in it. I was wondering if they were sisters because she and Megan look a lot alike so I had to go look her up. Her sister has great looking skin as well.

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2194640384/nm0328703


----------



## vannycul (Feb 10, 2014)

I wonder what foundation shade Megan might be? Mac nc45?


----------

